# Reason why on CCW application?



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I picked up my CCW application today and I have a question. What did you all say for the reason you want the CCW license?

I live in Montana so am not anticipating any problems since I’ve been a good boy all my life and was an Air Force LEO. But you never know about individual Sheriffs and I know nothing about this one.

Thanks


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

"Personal Protection"


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I'd just be honest. If personal protection is the reason, say so.

Woe betide the gun carrier who writes "target shooting" or "hunting," then ends up shooting someone with a gun the prosecutor learns he carries every day for protection. In the eyes of most juries, should it come to that, you lie once and you're a liar forever.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## 44magFMJ (Aug 14, 2006)

To massacre the ********.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Thank goodness I live in a shall issue state and don't require a reason to carry. Personal protection works right well. There was a thread over on the High Road about Ca & reasons.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

44magFMJ said:


> To massacre the ********.


ummm, for some reason I dought this one will work.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

There's nothing like the truth, and let the chips fall where they fall.


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> I picked up my CCW application today and I have a question. What did you all say for the reason you want the CCW license?
> 
> I live in Montana so am not anticipating any problems since I've been a good boy all my life and was an Air Force LEO. But you never know about individual Sheriffs and I know nothing about this one.
> 
> Thanks


Sheriff DuPont doesn't require that you state a reason on the CWP application since Montana is a "shall issue" state.

You could do what I did, and as others have suggested, and that is put down "personal protection", just to fill in the blank space on the app.

BTW, Sheriff DuPont is a "straight shooter".


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Captain Crunch said:


> Sheriff DuPont doesn't require that you state a reason on the CWP application since Montana is a "shall issue" state.
> 
> You could do what I did, and as others have suggested, and that is put down "personal protection", just to fill in the blank space on the app.
> 
> BTW, Sheriff DuPont is a "straight shooter".


Thanks Captain Crunch. (I never thought I'd ever write that except for maybe fourty years ago- it's still my favorite cereal though)


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I found my copies of my DD 214 today so I'm good to go. Just gotta turn it in with my fifty bucks. My wife is very supportive of it now but has always wondered why I needed it. As she ages and our daughter gets older she realizes that even up here in the north it's not totally safe and we have to rely on ourselves for protection and the police for backup.

She wants to learn to shoot now and maybe next she'll want a CCW. I got a good woman here!


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

They asked that on my application too. Ive been told by quite a few people, that putting "personal protection" is a bad idea. Dont know why though....

But anway, I just left the question blank. :mrgreen:


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

They didn't ask on the application I filled out. But I would put in "personal protection."


----------



## OrangeSkies (Jul 5, 2006)

I wrote in* "because it's my Second Amendment right to do so."*


----------



## BerettaMan (Feb 4, 2006)

I put "For All Lawful Purposes"


----------



## GeorgiaGlocker (Sep 13, 2006)

Here in GA we are a "shall issue state" as well and do not have to give a reason on our ATF form as to why we want a gun.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I did get my CCW as stated and my G23 is neatly tucked into my holster. I put down, “The 2nd Amendment of the United States Constitution” on the why question.


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> ...I put down, "The 2nd Amendment of the United States Constitution" on the why question.


Ah. A foam-at-the-mouth radical. I suppose we'll find copies of the "Federalist Papers" on your bookshelves too.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

kansas_plainsman said:


> Ah. A foam-at-the-mouth radical. I suppose we'll find copies of the "Federalist Papers" on your bookshelves too.


Not on my bookshelves but it is bookmarked on my computer http://federalistpapers.com/.:smt1099


----------

